# Band saw problems



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a Delta 16" motorized band saw.










I bought it back when I didn't really need one or know much about them. 
I am struggling with cutting my bowl blanks.
I've read some great stuff here and watched a bunch of UTube.
I now have urethane wheels, new blades, cool blocks and I keep bogging this this down where it will just stall or the blade will come off the wheels.
I'm cutting wet wood and using a 4tpi hook blade.










Could use some advise.
Is it possible that the wheels are tool small?










I have a birthday coming up :smile: and maybe I want to put this on Craigslist towards a different model.:shifty:

Thanks for reading
Tom


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

I feel your pain!
I have a grizzly 14" G0555. 
I have a multitude of problems with it. and am not happy with it at all.
But I also think it has to do with my tension. I have replaced all the tensioning assembly, new springs, new collars bracket, along with wheels.
I then went thru the tedious steps of alignment checking and tweaking. including checking the coplane of the wheels. you have three of them. that might be issue #1 but how is your tension?
I have found that I also get much better results if I slow my technique down.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

slicksqueegie said:


> I feel your pain!
> I have a grizzly 14" G0555.
> I have a multitude of problems with it. and am not happy with it at all.
> But I also think it has to do with my tension. I have replaced all the tensioning assembly, new springs, new collars bracket, along with wheels.
> ...


Thanks Slick
I think I will look at the coplane.
I assume that's getting all FOUR wheels in perfect plane with each other? 

I bought an 82" blade because that was what was on it and I noticed it will max out my tensioning so I'll slap an 80 on it today. I'm desperate.:yes:

So.....coplane and tensioning and oh yeah.....slow down...thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*pushing the limits*

You've got a few problems that are inherent with that saw.
3 wheels are hard to set co-planer, the motor is "underpowered" for the type of resaw cuts, and the small wheels don't allow enough wrap around for the blade to get a proper grip on the drive wheel which allows it to slip. The blade is a good choice, but not for that smaller machine. The size 16" is really misleading and meant more for home or craft projects rather than resawing which requires considerable power. 
Either keep it if you're attached to it and use a narrow blade or put it on CL and expect to boot it. A solid 14" Delta, Grizzly, Jet, even Harbor Fright will serve you better and the motor, 1HP or so will be more suited to your task.  bill


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> You've got a few problems that are inherent with that saw.
> 3 wheels are hard to set co-planer, the motor is "underpowered" for the type of resaw cuts, and the small wheels don't allow enough wrap around for the blade to get a proper grip on the drive wheel which allows it to slip. The blade is a good choice, but not for that smaller machine. The size 16" is really misleading and meant more for home or craft projects rather than resawing which requires considerable power.
> Either keep it if you're attached to it and use a narrow blade or put it on CL and expect to boot it. A solid 14" Delta, Grizzly, Jet, evn Harbor Fright will serve you better and the motor, 1HP or so will be more suited to your task.  bill


Thanks, Wood
You are absolutely right when you talk about a hobbiest model.
The 16" is the throat. It's a 1/2 HP. ...and it just sounds tinny.

Maybe I should stop working it so hard and start looking for a replacement..........:sad:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> You've got a few problems that are inherent with that saw.
> 3 wheels are hard to set co-planer, the motor is "underpowered" for the type of resaw cuts, and the small wheels don't allow enough wrap around for the blade to get a proper grip on the drive wheel which allows it to slip. The blade is a good choice, but not for that smaller machine. The size 16" is really misleading and meant more for home or craft projects rather than resawing which requires considerable power.
> Either keep it if you're attached to it and use a narrow blade or put it on CL and expect to boot it. A solid 14" Delta, Grizzly, Jet, even Harbor Fright will serve you better and the motor, 1HP or so will be more suited to your task.  bill




I second that emotion.:yes:


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*saw*

I agree with the others. Get rid of it and get bigger, stronger, more horses. Buy used made in usa for the best value. just my 2c.


----------



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

My dad used to have a three wheeled Craftsman bandsaw similar to that, and had the same problems with 3/4" pine!

We finally got fed up with it and bought a 12" Jet with 2 wheels (I still have the Jet and it works fine, but now I have a 14" Delta that sees more use than the Jet). IMO stay away from band saws with more than 2 wheels.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm shopping for a 14" bandsaw too, and was looking at 3 wheel models, until I read a few reviews on the web, multiple times reviewers said as "Woodnthings said 3 or more than two wheels is too difficult to get all in alignment. So I scratch those type of bandsaws off my list.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

yocalif said:


> I'm shopping for a 14" bandsaw too, and was looking at 3 wheel models, until I read a few reviews on the web, multiple times reviewers said as "Woodnthings said 3 or more than two wheels is too difficult to get all in alignment. So I scratch those type of bandsaws off my list.


Good .........I'm glad this thread might help in your search.:yes:


----------

